
Go Remote Jobs – liberate from the office - tadake
Go Remote from anywhere! Check out this new start-up that makes the process of getting a remote job amazingly simple!
 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goremotejobs.com
======
zerr
Idea for a startup: niche site for six-figure remote jobs.

Because, most "openly remote" job posters look for cheap workers. So it would
be useful to remove such noise from the way of job seekers who look for high
quality/paid remote jobs.

~~~
tadake
Great Idea! In a later release I'll add an option to sort! Thanks for the feed
back!

------
soneca
You should resubmit this as a Show HN, with the link directly at the
submission (no description text).

